# So how outdated am I?



## Nick (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm still rocking my 2000-ish Beta Ride 8.22's (I think that's what they are). I still love em' although i wouldnt' mind something with more of a sidecut so I could carve a bit more when the feeling took over. I'm kinda brand-loyal to Atomic after this pair, been using 'em for about 10 seasons. 

I remember when I bought em was when parabolic skiis were first coming into style. I really haven't paid all that much attention to how the technology has changed in the past decade, to be honest (I just realized I have turned into my father!)


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey if you like them that is all that matters!

I don't really know the Atomic line up that much so I can't really help.


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Hey if you like them that is all that matters!
> 
> I don't really know the Atomic line up that much so I can't really help.



Maybe ignorance is bliss, I wonder how much more I would notice if I actually tried something different! After all, now is ski buying season, right (And all my life I've been a 1-quiver kinda guy!)


----------



## marcski (Mar 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> Maybe ignorance is bliss, I wonder how much more I would notice if I actually tried something different! After all, now is ski buying season, right (And all my life I've been a 1-quiver kinda guy!)





IMHO, you'll notice a whole hell of a lot!  I had a similar ski from that time period...the Atomic 9.22's, I think.  You'll find today's skis will be shorter and fatter.  Back in the day, I skied 205's.  My 9.22's were 190.  My now 3 y.o. Dynastars are 172.  I love having a shorter ski.  It is still solid and stable at speed and on steep terrain.  Despite the shorter length, they have the same or more total surface area because of the increased width and will stay afloat and be even easier to ski than your 8.22's, while still being able to grab a solid edge on hardpack.  Of course, you'll tweak things for yourself depending on the type of terrain you like to ski.   But IMHO, unless you're racing or skiing very firm hardpack, the wider the better.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm still rocking my 2000-ish Beta Ride 8.22's
> 
> I remember when I bought em was when parabolic skiis were first coming into style.



I'm still rocking a pair of Salomom XScreams from about the same period (bough in Montreal when USD/CAD was 1.5:1, which was sweet) and I still think they're badazz planks.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 26, 2011)

If they are from that time period I am gonna suggest you take them into a Atomic Dealer and have the bindings checked.  There is a recall on certain Atomic Bindings from that time period.  

If the heals look like the one in this picture, it may be included.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 26, 2011)

Nick said:


> Maybe ignorance is bliss, I wonder how much more I would notice if I actually tried something different! After all, now is ski buying season, right (And all my life I've been a 1-quiver kinda guy!)


 Thats a good ski your on. Maybe try something with a different radius like a slalom ski. Shape skis are nice but if you like to go fast the extra sidecut just makes them squirrely.
 My Northeast quiver consists of a couple pairs of slalom race skis a couple pairs of GS race skis and a couple pairs of fatties for powder days.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 26, 2011)

Morwax said:


> Shape skis are nice but if you like to go fast the extra sidecut just makes them squirrely.



Never noticed & I'm skiing with a 17m side cut radius.


----------



## Morwax (Mar 26, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Never noticed & I'm skiing with a 17m side cut radius.



  Id rather not get into all the details about sidecuts, sidecut radius and flex, lengths etc... Short shapey skis are not near as stable as long straight ones imho.
 That is why you do not see Bode wearing his shape skis on the Hahnenkamm:beer:


----------



## Nick (Mar 27, 2011)

Actually i'm wrong I do have 9.22's

I believe they are 180's. I'm definitely upgrading next year to some new sticks. Thx for all the advice guys.


----------



## Nick (Mar 27, 2011)

marcski said:


> IMHO, you'll notice a whole hell of a lot!  I had a similar ski from that time period...the Atomic 9.22's, I think.  You'll find today's skis will be shorter and fatter.  Back in the day, I skied 205's.  My 9.22's were 190.  My now 3 y.o. Dynastars are 172.  I love having a shorter ski.  It is still solid and stable at speed and on steep terrain.  Despite the shorter length, they have the same or more total surface area because of the increased width and will stay afloat and be even easier to ski than your 8.22's, while still being able to grab a solid edge on hardpack.  Of course, you'll tweak things for yourself depending on the type of terrain you like to ski.   But IMHO, unless you're racing or skiing very firm hardpack, the wider the better.



The 9.22's are definitely 180's. I definitely want to try shorter, particularly for glades &  bump skiing I'm thinking I might get a little quicker turns out of them.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nick said:


> The 9.22's are definitely 180's. I definitely want to try shorter, particularly for glades &  bump skiing I'm thinking I might get a little quicker turns out of them.



 9.22 dimension is 102/70/99. This was typical for an all mtn ski back in the days. 

If you want to hang out in the bumps and you like the feel of getting on the edges quicker then you should stay with the narrow waist. Having said this, I doubt you can find this unless you go to a bump ski. Maybe a gs ski but you have to find one that is really soft. 

Seems going fat is in vogue :?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 28, 2011)

demo....


----------



## billski (Mar 28, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> demo....



demo demo

or go ask Betsy Pratt.


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> The 9.22's are definitely 180's. I definitely want to try shorter, particularly for glades & bump skiing I'm thinking I might get a little quicker turns out of them.


 
I also skied the 9.22 Beta Ride in a 180. Good out West ski! Compaired to todays skis, they were HEAVY though! I first went to an Atomic C7 in a 168. Man that ski could carve. I still used it last week for an afternoon. Then I skied the Atomic Snoop Daddy. Too soft and surprisingly not very turny. Then a Salomon X wing Tornado in a 162. Nice ski, but too short for me. Would have liked to had that ski in a 170. Next was the Atomic B5i in a 172. Talk about heavy! Man that ski could hold an edge like nobody's business though. After an injury, I sold the B5's and bought some K2 Explorer's in a 170. I'm really liking this ski. Great in the woods and crud, and with a 16m turning radius, fun on the groomed. Very stable at speed, and floats really well in the slop. 
Best advise is to Demo, Demo, Demo. You will be pleasently surprised how the technology has changed in 11 seasons!


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

Beetlenut said:


> I also skied the 9.22 Beta Ride in a 180. Good out West ski! Compaired to todays skis, they were HEAVY though! I first went to an Atomic C7 in a 168. Man that ski could carve. I still used it last week for an afternoon. Then I skied the Atomic Snoop Daddy. Too soft and surprisingly not very turny. Then a Salomon X wing Tornado in a 162. Nice ski, but too short for me. Would have liked to had that ski in a 170. Next was the Atomic B5i in a 172. Talk about heavy! Man that ski could hold an edge like nobody's business though. After an injury, I sold the B5's and bought some K2 Explorer's in a 170. I'm really liking this ski. Great in the woods and crud, and with a 16m turning radius, fun on the groomed. Very stable at speed, and floats really well in the slop.
> Best advise is to Demo, Demo, Demo. You will be pleasently surprised how the technology has changed in 11 seasons!



i'll have to try some stuff out then. I don't know much else other than trying to 360 on teh 9.22's is a bear since they feel so heavy


----------



## marcski (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> i'll have to try some stuff out then. I don't know much else other than trying to 360 on teh 9.22's is a bear since they feel so heavy



Mine were actually called the Beta Race.  Maybe 9.20 or 9.22. I did not have the beta rides...mine definitely said "RACE".  lol  I will snap a pic...I still have them down in the dungeon somewhere.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

Here are mine


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 1, 2011)

Man, those look like cross-country skis now compared to what's out there!


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

Beetlenut said:


> Man, those look like cross-country skis now compared to what's out there!



I know!


----------



## marcski (Apr 1, 2011)

Mine were the 9.20 or 9.22 Beta*Race*.  They had a "finish line" flag on one of the tips.  







Mine were pretty light...I put on a pair of Marker M51 Titanium's.



Beetlenut said:


> Man, those look like cross-country skis now compared to what's out there!



It is funny, I picked up a pair of Back Country XC skis this winter and they have an almost identical sidecut to my old 9.20's.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 2, 2011)

Well I would sum it up like this (since I'm a car guy) ...its like pitting an old GTO against a new one...they are both fast and can turn..but the new one just does it better..and is faster...the improvement in technology is pretty vast these days...case in point..I used to have trouble in wet heavy snow with my  old178 K2's which where about 74 under foot..my new 186 Dynastar Sultan 85's just rip through anything, ice, sluch semi deep powder, etc..the perfect east coast ski in my opinion...same as my new Rossignol S3's which I use for everything but icy conditions...best powder skis I have ever used, twin tip, double rockers, reverse side cut..pretty much everything they could put into them...they can carve and handle 6 foot dumps...now is the time to look for deals!!! Hunter ski shop has a ton of really good deals..hell if I had the money..and needed new skis I could have walked out with 1/2 a dozen pairs!! Same with boots...if you're boots are more than 5 years old..time for new ones..


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2011)

Two words, Nordica Enforcer


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2011)

kingslug said:


> Well I would sum it up like this (since I'm a car guy) ...its like pitting an old GTO against a new one...they are both fast and can turn..but the new one just does it better..and is faster...the improvement in technology is pretty vast these days...case in point..I used to have trouble in wet heavy snow with my  old178 K2's which where about 74 under foot..my new 186 Dynastar Sultan 85's just rip through anything, ice, sluch semi deep powder, etc..the perfect east coast ski in my opinion...same as my new Rossignol S3's which I use for everything but icy conditions...best powder skis I have ever used, twin tip, double rockers, reverse side cut..pretty much everything they could put into them...they can carve and handle 6 foot dumps...now is the time to look for deals!!! Hunter ski shop has a ton of really good deals..hell if I had the money..and needed new skis I could have walked out with 1/2 a dozen pairs!! Same with boots...if you're boots are more than 5 years old..time for new ones..



I picked up a pair of Sultan 85's the other week, only have a few days on them, but really like them so far!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2011)

kingslug said:


> Well I would sum it up like this (since I'm a car guy) ...its like pitting an old GTO against a new one...they are both fast and can turn..but the new one just does it better..and is faster...the improvement in technology is pretty vast these days...case in point..I used to have trouble in wet heavy snow with my  old178 K2's which where about 74 under foot..my new 186 Dynastar Sultan 85's just rip through anything, ice, sluch semi deep powder, etc..the perfect east coast ski in my opinion...same as my new Rossignol S3's which I use for everything but icy conditions...best powder skis I have ever used, twin tip, double rockers, reverse side cut..pretty much everything they could put into them...they can carve and handle 6 foot dumps...now is the time to look for deals!!! Hunter ski shop has a ton of really good deals..hell if I had the money..and needed new skis I could have walked out with 1/2 a dozen pairs!! Same with boots...if you're boots are more than 5 years old..time for new ones..



Nordica Enforcers, 135-98-126 @ 177 length, 18M TR, They slice, they dice, they do powder, groomers and bumps, (not that I know how to ski bumps)


----------



## kingslug (Apr 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I picked up a pair of Sultan 85's the other week, only have a few days on them, but really like them so far!



Looked at the new ones the other day..lighter than mine...


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Aug 24, 2011)

Probably not as outdated as you'd think: HEAD GTO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgnowx9RsTE

GTO 200

TESTOSTERMINATOR!

If you have been looking for race ski performance but with the look and attitude of a Ford GT40, then the new GTO series is for you! These skis defy (modern) convention. Buy them long, mount'em up, and make all your buddies jealous! Fortunately these skis don't require noise restrictors, because these machines thunder down the mountain.
FRMO - For Real Men Only!
Product Details
Details
Speed	superfast
Skill	top skiers
Terrain	groomed slopes
Style	excellent skiing technique
Lengths	170 / 180 / 190 / 200
Radius	17.6 @ 200
Sidecut	118/63/100 @ 200
Features

    * Intelligence Technology
    * Sandwich Construction
    * Race Structured UHM C Base
    * Bindings: HEAD GTO 15 (white/orange/blue)


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 24, 2011)

〽❄❅;647845 said:
			
		

> Probably not as outdated as you'd think: HEAD GTO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgnowx9RsTE
> 
> ...


 
That's a pretty serious ski.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 24, 2011)

〽❄❅;647845 said:
			
		

> Probably not as outdated as you'd think: HEAD GTO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgnowx9RsTE
> 
> ...



I didn't read that closely and just looked at the specs. Thought it was a review of an old ski at first. 17.6 isn't that big a radius ... race stock GS skis have a radius of 21+.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 25, 2011)

Demo a five point ski like the Rossi S7 or S3. Good on the groomed, crud or pow. On-piste and off-piste. Trust me on this.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 25, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Demo a five point ski like the Rossi S7 or S3. Good on the groomed, crud or pow. On-piste and off-piste. Trust me on this.



I do not agree. But demo and figure it out for yourself.


----------



## Rambo (Aug 25, 2011)

Over the last 3 years I have gone to Demo days and have tried some all mountain skis. This is one of my favorites:

Line Prophet 100: Really liked the 172 cm length. Quick turning, very nimble, fast and stable... excellent flotation and with the metal inside - they dig in and carve on the hard pack. Despite the twin tips this is not a park ski but an "All Mountain Ski". Every one I talk to that has them, really like them and say they do it all and are even excellent in the trees.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 31, 2011)

Nick said:


> Here are mine


Was an enjoyable fall-line ski to put an AT binding on to skin up.

$.01
SteveD


----------

